# Anybody Try The Pleated Shower Door Mod?



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

I saw these Pleated Shower Doors on the Camping World website:

www.campingworld.com/browse/products/index.cfm?prodID=1963

Anybody try these yet? They look like they might give a little more elbow room in the shower and reduce splashing on the floor.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The Pleated door is a great mod. I did the mod myself and it really does minimize the water on the floor. It also is a cleaner look.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I haven't done it yet, but they were on ebay last really cheap


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

I did ours last spring. I think it does three things.

1. Gives you a lot more room in the shower, you are not fighting a clinging shower curtain.
2. It keeps all the water off the floor, and
3. When folded up , it seems to make the bath room a bit bigger.

All told one the the better mods I have done.
Dean


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats on my mod list to do yet.

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I haven't done the pleated version, but I did do the shower screen version. It is a smooth surface that pulls across and retracts into its own "cartridge". It supposedly squeegies the water off to prevent mildew....we'll see about that.

Works Ok so far......

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy did this Mod on my trailer before he sold it to me. Go to my site (link in my sig) if you want to see the pictures.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Did it. Easily done, well worth the cost/effort. Should be in like the top 5 or so mods to do. 
Added bonus is to use the shower curtain in the hall for a privacy curtain, check the mods gallery. Works great. Looks factory.
Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am with Don, it is on my mod to do list for the 06 season. Any mfg's better than others? I figure I will buy the door now - early X-mas present to myself







and there will be no reason not to install come spring









Thor


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I haven't done the pleated version, but I did do the shower screen version. [snapback]60161[/snapback]​


I've only seen the pleated version. Where did you find the "shower screen" version?

Ed

P.S. Hey, this is my 100th post!


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Here ya go Larry - retractable,

retractable shower screen


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Thor I like your way of thinking maybe I'll get mine for X-mas also








I kinda like the one that Steve got. I may go with that one. 
Way to go Ed you past the 100 mark









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I will have to agree with the others. The pleated shower door mod has to rank near the top of the All Time Great Mods list. Just a fantastic upgrade!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmmmm,...I have Glass door in my 29fbhs


----------

